# Carters lake



## Greggselk (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone here ever hunted Carters lake I was up there in my boat last week using it to get around turkey hunting and seen alot of ducks


----------



## WELLS8230 (Apr 20, 2012)

quack quack


----------



## zacherwalker (Apr 20, 2012)

hunted it a couple times didn't have much luck seems like they're in certain areas I couldn't get too (don't have a boat) but theres a member on here thats really helpful and hunts it a lot...helped me out last year maybe he'll let you in on a few secrets


----------



## Eroc33 (Apr 21, 2012)

I was there this weekend and saw the same thing,


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope, but now that you mention it, I may have to go check it out.


----------



## Greggselk (Apr 21, 2012)

That's ok I am not one of those cry babies saying someone is in my spot when people gets acting childish that way it ruins it for everyone if you do not not want someone hunting the same area as you buy your own land and stay of public land


----------



## GSURugger (Apr 22, 2012)

Greggselk said:


> That's ok I am not one of those cry babies saying someone is in my spot when people gets acting childish that way it ruins it for everyone if you do not not want someone hunting the same area as you buy your own land and stay of public land



You must not realize how difficult it is to hunt public land. Not everybody can afford a duck lease. And If you could why in the world would you get one in GA. JS. Do you use daddy's Money and buy what you want?  Do you even know what it takes to hunt public land in GA??


----------



## Greggselk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have hunted public land all my life never private land as far as having daddy's Money our family never had nothing everything I have and done I worked and payed for and I have killed many good animals from public land fro deer to elk ducks turkey Ect.Ect. My point being is people just need to Liten up


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 22, 2012)

I wouldn't put much stock at all in seeing ducks now vs. expecting to see them during duck season.


----------



## ngaduck (Apr 22, 2012)

Punctuation is your friend.


----------



## huntfourfun (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.......I have a bunch buddies up that way!  We'll pile in there this season.


----------



## Greggselk (Apr 22, 2012)

Like I said read my earlier post it's public land anyone can hunt it


----------



## labradoodle (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks! been lookin for another spot to hunt Doodle!


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 22, 2012)

You can pile up the Canadas there and add some bonus ducks while you are there.


----------



## Greggselk (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Boudreaux nice to see some on here that doesn't have a smart comment


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Apr 23, 2012)

I read the first post and fell out.  I spent the majority of my life in and around that lake and unless you call coots, water turkeys, and sea gulls "ducks" you might want to concentrate your efforts elsewhere.  There are a fair population of tame geese and boat dock mallards if you want to paint your face all up and crunch down by a pile on.  The occassional wood duck which can be found on any body of water in GA is there too.  

I hope this guy doesn't "elk" hunt around your cow or horse farm.  Just sayin'!


----------



## huntfourfun (Apr 23, 2012)

You got any more places you wanna share?


----------



## Greggselk (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like that some people on here and I say some not all are very petty and jealous people


----------



## huntfourfun (Apr 23, 2012)

Greggselk said:


> Sounds like that some people on here and I say some not all are very petty and jealous people



Don't worry about them..........most are not comfortable with their ability to kill ducks.

Got any other places you know?
Thanks.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 23, 2012)

midnightrider4806 said:


> I read the first post and fell out.  I spent the majority of my life in and around that lake and unless you call coots, water turkeys, and sea gulls "ducks" you might want to concentrate your efforts elsewhere.  There are a fair population of tame geese and boat dock mallards if you want to paint your face all up and crunch down by a pile on.  The occassional wood duck which can be found on any body of water in GA is there too.
> 
> I hope this guy doesn't "elk" hunt around your cow or horse farm.  Just sayin'!



You spent the majority of your life "in and around that lake" but yet you you're gonna talk about boat dock mallards on a lake that has, let's see, 0 boat docks??

Very interesting..........


----------



## Greggselk (Apr 23, 2012)

Midnightrider you are only jealous because you cant afford to go elk hunting and all the elkhunts I have been on are archery only self guided on public land and i have killed several bull how about you


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

just think boys, its only April...


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Apr 23, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> You spent the majority of your life "in and around that lake" but yet you you're gonna talk about boat dock mallards on a lake that has, let's see, 0 boat docks??
> 
> Very interesting..........



"Boat dock mallards" is a general term.  I could have used tamie, wonder bread ducks, etc...


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Apr 23, 2012)

Greggselk said:


> Midnightrider you are only jealous because you cant afford to go elk hunting and all the elkhunts I have been on are archery only self guided on public land and i have killed several bull how about you



I can afford it, I assure you.  I don't feel the need to pump myself up on the internet and have a manhood measuring contest though.

Since you feel the need to give this kind of information on the www, will you post up your GPS coordinates for all of your "elk" hot spots?

Please read your entries before hitting the post button.  Correct grammar and punctuation will make your attempts to over compensate much easier to laugh at.


----------



## huntfourfun (Apr 23, 2012)

Buddy saw a bunch on West Point...................


----------



## tony2001577 (Apr 23, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> just think boys, its only April...



OH Yea ! come on nov !!!!!


----------



## GTN (Apr 25, 2012)

tony2001577 said:


> OH Yea ! come on nov !!!!!





Why you gonna wait till november come on sept.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 25, 2012)

The first time I heard the term bazillion in a conversation about duck hunting, they were talking about this lake!


----------



## castandblast (Apr 25, 2012)

dang, internet scouting starting early this year


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Apr 26, 2012)

Gotta know the nesting areas to know where they at during the winter


----------

